# Vendre un magazine sur App Store



## alonenotalone (19 Mars 2010)

Salut à tous,

Je suis graphiste, un client me demande comment vendre un magazine ou livre (maquetté sur InDesign) sur l'App Store.

Existe-t-il des solutions toutes faites pour proposer ce genre de contenu ? Je pense aux BD qui permettent de tourner les pages et de zoomer pour agrandir la zone de la page que l'on veut lire.

Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Gwen (19 Mars 2010)

Il n'y a pas de solution toute faite. Il faut programmer tout ça. Du coup, ce n'est pas extrêmement simple et les seules solutions assez faciles sont celles adaptées aux BD comme la solution AVE comics d'Aquafadas.

Néanmoins, on est loin d'une solution universelle et facile à mettre en oeuvre.

C'est pour les iPhone ou pour le iPad ?


----------



## alonenotalone (19 Mars 2010)

Merci pour la réponse.

A priori ce serait plutôt pour iPhone, puisque l'iPad n'est pas sorti et que le magazine sera publié en avril 

Je vais voir si la solution de Aquafadas peut correspondre.


----------

